# Vaccine Passport



## trackdayguy (Nov 14, 2021)

As most Canadians are aware the mandatory vax passport kicks in on the 30th November, after this date to travel on either a train, boat or plane one will need to provide proof of x2 vaccine shots. 

Question:
Can a non vaxed person traveling on a British Passport leave Canada? I called the British Embassy in Ottawa and they were clueless. 

Terry


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would contact the airlines, as they are the ones who need to implement this policy. Canada will under some circumstances allow unvaccinated foreign nationals to transit the country, with a negative PCR test of course, so I'm sure they'd allow someone in this situation to leave the country (it's a win every time an unvaccinated person departs). But there may be complications with the logistics of travel due to the new restrictions. Possibly one could depart for the UK directly on a British Airways flight but not connect to it with a domestic Air Canada flight. It's all very new and no doubt there will be bumps along the way, but in principle a visitor must be allowed to leave the country.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I would think that if a person traveling on a British passport was going home to Great Britain the answer is yes. American Embassy in Rome recently advised US citizens living abroad that they can travel unvaccinated to the USA with an American passport if they test negative 48 hours prior to departure.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Italia-Mx said:


> I would think that if a person traveling on a British passport was going home to Great Britain the answer is yes. American Embassy in Rome recently advised US citizens living abroad that they can travel unvaccinated to the USA with an American passport if they test negative 48 hours prior to departure.


The issue is not getting back into the UK, but rather that all air travel in Canada will soon be restricted to vaccinated only. I imagine this rule will not apply to departing international flights, but it might apply to domestic flights used to connect. The OP needs to contact the airlines involved.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

The airlines are not making the rules. The airlines are enforcing the rules as established by individual countries. If Great Britain says an unvaccinated British Citizen can return home, he gets to fly.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Italia-Mx said:


> The airlines are not making the rules. The airlines are enforcing the rules as established by individual countries. If Great Britain says an unvaccinated British Citizen can return home, he gets to fly.


And if the Canadian government says that an unvaccinated person may not board an airplane at a Canadian airport, what then? That was the OP's question; there's no concern about their being allowed to re-enter the UK.


----------



## trackdayguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> And if the Canadian government says that an unvaccinated person may not board an airplane at a Canadian airport, what then? That was the OP's question; there's no concern about their being allowed to re-enter the UK.


Correct


----------



## trackdayguy (Nov 14, 2021)

We moved to Canada in 2004 because it offered lots of opportunities, great scenery and cheep housing in Alberta. Since all the bull ****, fear based Covid 19 restrictions, I cant go to a Pub, restaurant, swim, sauna or race my car. 

WTF and I doing in this controlling country? At present I have till the 28th February 2022 to deregister my tax status, sell my gear and leave for Thailand.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

trackdayguy said:


> We moved to Canada in 2004 because it offered lots of opportunities, great scenery and cheep housing in Alberta. Since all the bull ****, fear based Covid 19 restrictions, I cant go to a Pub, restaurant, swim, sauna or race my car.
> 
> WTF and I doing in this controlling country? At present I have till the 28th February 2022 to deregister my tax status, sell my gear and leave for Thailand.


As a Canadian and an Alberta resident, I think I can safely speak for the majority of my fellow citizens here: please leave Canada as soon as possible. 

If Air Canada is a not willing to accept you as passenger, your options for returning to the UK are BA from Vancouver or KLM from Calgary, with a change in Amsterdam.


----------



## trackdayguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> As a Canadian and an Alberta resident, I think I can safely speak for the majority of my fellow citizens here: please leave Canada as soon as possible.
> 
> If Air Canada is a not willing to accept you as passenger, your options for returning to the UK are BA from Vancouver or KLM from Calgary, with a change in Amsterdam.


Like most Canadians your obviously happy being pushed around and told what to do.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

trackdayguy said:


> Like most Canadians your obviously happy being pushed around and told what to do.


Absolutely. Flee now before the communists complete their takeover. The clock is ticking, best book your flight this week.


----------



## trackdayguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> Absolutely. Flee now before the communists complete their takeover. The clock is ticking, best book your flight this week.


To late the communists are already doing their thing, I guess you didn't notice


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

trackdayguy said:


> To late the communists are already doing their thing, I guess you didn't notice


Makes perfect sense to me particularly when rumor has it that the real father of the Canadian prime minister is Fidel Castro and considering he does, in fact, resemble a young Castro, it's probably not a rumor. As for communism having taken over Canada, Canadians not knowing how to protest even if their lives depended on it kind of proves the point. Italians too are now being pushed around by communists -- but at least they aren't happy about it. We see anti green pass protests in this country every day and massive protests on the weekends.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

trackdayguy said:


> To late the communists are already doing their thing, I guess you didn't notice


Bon voyage. Take the premier with you and 8 out of 10 Albertans will happily contribute towards the cost of your flight.


----------

